# Heatkiller IV RTX 2080 Verfärbungen



## WaterAddicted (9. November 2019)

*Heatkiller IV RTX 2080 Verfärbungen*

ich würde gerne wissen was erfahrene WaKü-Enthusiasten dazu sagen.

Oben links hat sich das Material blau verfärbt. Allerdings sind das Stellen, an denen keine Kühlflüssigkeit fließt.

Die Karte ist vertikal eingebaut und beim Durchspülen ist mir das nun aufgefallen. Da ich das jetzt natürlich weiß, bemerke ich die Verfärbung nun natürlich auch im Betrieb durch die Scheibe des Gehäuses.

Kühlflüssigkeit: Alphacool Eiswasser, keine Pastellfarbe.

Der Heatkiller wurde nicht geöffnet.

Am CPU- Kühler und ABG erkenne ich keine Verfärbungen.

Die Temperaturen waren auch immer normal. Ich logge per HWInfo64.

Im Anhang befindet sich ein Bild.

Meiner Meinung nach ist da irgendwann mal Eiswasser hin gekommen und das sind nun die Reste von den Farbpartikeln, bloß wie kann das sein?


----------



## Sinusspass (9. November 2019)

*AW: Heatkiller IV RTX 2080 Verfärbungen*

Dein Eiswasser war nicht zufällig blau?
Wenn ja, dann ist die Sache leicht zu beantworten: Der Deckel und der eigentliche Block liegen fast auf, aber es kommt durchaus noch Flüssigkeit dazwischen, diese wird erst durch den Dichtring gestoppt. da der Abstand minimal ist, fließt es nicht wieder raus.
Was jetzt aber das größere Problem ist: Die Vernickelung hat sich unschön verfärbt, was bei Watercool eher ungewöhnlich ist. Das ist aber nur in den Bereichen der fall, wo kaum Durchfluss vorhanden ist. Da würde ich mal drauf tippen, dass die Flüssigkeit sich zersetzt hat und daher diese Spuren hinterlassen hat, kurz, deine Theorie trifft soweit zu. 
Der ganze rger lässt sich vermeiden, wenn du als Kühlflüssigkeit nur noch destiliertes Wasser oder Aquacomputer Dp Ultra nimmst, wenn sich irgendwas verfärbt oder sich Partikel  absetzen, ist es zu 95% die Kühlflüssigkeit oder der Schlauch schuld, bei Verfärbungen liegts noch mehr bei der Flüssigkeit.


----------



## WaterAddicted (9. November 2019)

*AW: Heatkiller IV RTX 2080 Verfärbungen*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Dein Eiswasser war nicht zufällig blau?
> Wenn ja, dann ist die Sache leicht zu beantworten: Der Deckel und der eigentliche Block liegen fast auf, aber es kommt durchaus noch Flüssigkeit dazwischen, diese wird erst durch den Dichtring gestoppt. da der Abstand minimal ist, fließt es nicht wieder raus.
> Was jetzt aber das größere Problem ist: Die Vernickelung hat sich unschön verfärbt, was bei Watercool eher ungewöhnlich ist. Das ist aber nur in den Bereichen der fall, wo kaum Durchfluss vorhanden ist. Da würde ich mal drauf tippen, dass die Flüssigkeit sich zersetzt hat und daher diese Spuren hinterlassen hat, kurz, deine Theorie trifft soweit zu.
> Der ganze rger lässt sich vermeiden, wenn du als Kühlflüssigkeit nur noch destiliertes Wasser oder Aquacomputer Dp Ultra nimmst, wenn sich irgendwas verfärbt oder sich Partikel  absetzen, ist es zu 95% die Kühlflüssigkeit oder der Schlauch schuld, bei Verfärbungen liegts noch mehr bei der Flüssigkeit.



Danke! Geht so etwas als Garantiefall durch? Das müsste dann ja ein Verarbeitungsmangel sein, wenn an Stellen Flüssigkeit gelangt wo keine sein sollte. Ich habe Watercool schon kontaktiert und bin mal gespannt was die sagen.

Das Eiswasser war blau. Ich habe gestern die Kühlflüssigkeit gewechselt und dann ist mir das aufgefallen... Hätte ich das vorher gemerkt, hätte ich mit dem Wechsel gewartet.

Farblos sieht doch so öde aus und Watercool wirbt ja immerhin auch mit Bildern auf denen farbige Flüssigkeit verwendet wird.  Dann sollte so etwas ja nicht geschehen.


----------



## Sinusspass (9. November 2019)

*AW: Heatkiller IV RTX 2080 Verfärbungen*

Die Flüssigkeit soll da hin, wenn sie da nicht hin sollte, wäre ein Dichtring davor. Da dieser woanders sitzt, gehört das so. Es kommt auch immer auf die Flüssigkeit an, wie sehr man die Farbe bei dünnen Schichten sieht, etwas Nachbearbeitung hilft bei Werbebildern auch immer. Einfach aufschrauben und reinigen, ich sehe das Problem jetzt nicht wirklich.


----------



## IICARUS (9. November 2019)

*AW: Heatkiller IV RTX 2080 Verfärbungen*

Hatte ich auch schon mit einem  EK-Kühler.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hätte es auch so gelassen da es bei mir nicht so sichtbar war da die Grafikkarte ehe nach unten zeigt. Aber als ich meine neue Grafikkarte kaufte und diesen Kühler verkaufen wollte hängte sich ein Interessenten daran fest so das ich den Kühler doch zerlegen musste. 

Nach dem Reinigen war es dann weg.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir war aber DP-Ultra in gelb drin.


----------



## WATERCOOL-Jakob (11. November 2019)

*AW: Heatkiller IV RTX 2080 Verfärbungen*



WaterAddicted schrieb:


> Danke! Geht so etwas als Garantiefall durch? Das müsste dann ja ein Verarbeitungsmangel sein, wenn an Stellen Flüssigkeit gelangt wo keine sein sollte. Ich habe Watercool schon kontaktiert und bin mal gespannt was die sagen.



Moin. Deine email an Support war am Samstag um 2:33 - überraschenderweise arbeite ich um die Uhrzeit nicht . Ich habe auf Deine mail heute morgen direkt nach Arbeitsbeginn geantwortet. Es wäre schön gewesen, wenn Du uns zumindest die Chance gegeben hättest, zu antworten...

Zur Sache: wie bereits per mail geschrieben ist das eine Stelle, an der Plexi und (vernickeltes) Kupfer plan aufeinander liegen. Durch den Kappilareffekt kann es vorkommen, dass sich kleinste Mengen an Flüssigkeit in diese Auflagestelle reinziehen. Das ist erstmal ganz normal und kein Grund zur Beunruhigung - an dieser Stelle ist keine Dichtung notwendig oder vorgesehen, die Dichtung geschieht weiter hinten am Kühler. Der Kühler ist also dicht, Deine Grafikkarte ist nicht in Gefahr.
Die Verfärbung stammt von der Kühlflüssigkeit. Sofern es sich hierbei nicht um eine hoch aggressive Flüssigkeit handeln sollte, dürfte auch die Nickelschicht gänzlich unberührt sein. Ich gehe derzeit davon aus, dass Du die Verfärbung einfach mit einem Tuch wirst abwischen können, evtl mit ein wenig milder Seife. Die Nickelschicht sollte nur angegriffen sein, wenn der pH Wert Deiner Flüssigkeit in RIchtrung Säure verändert worden ist. Dies könnte zum Beispiel durch Reinigungsmittelrückstände geschehen.


----------



## IICARUS (11. November 2019)

*AW: Heatkiller IV RTX 2080 Verfärbungen*

In meinem Fall hat sich das ganze schon fast mit Wasser entfernen lassen.

Mit etwas Spülmittel ging es dann noch etwas besser weg. Auch in meinem Fall war nichts beschädigt oder zurück geblieben. Hatte nur etwas angst den Kühler zu zerlegen da die Schrauben hierzu mit dem Plexiglas sehr vorsichtig angezogen werden müssen damit es keine Spannungsrisse gibt. Mir ist da auch noch nicht passiert, aber in Foren habe ich schon Bilder gesehen wo das Pelxiglas gerissen ist.


----------



## WaterAddicted (22. November 2019)

*AW: Heatkiller IV RTX 2080 Verfärbungen*

So, nächstes Problem. Eine Schraube auf der Front lässt sich nicht lösen. Der Imbussschlüssel bekommt keinen Grip. Watercool entfernt die Schraube kostenlos und ich bekomme den Kühler dann wieder zurück.

Sehr guter Service.


----------

